# Whats is he normal price of a weekly cleaner



## drifting79 (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking for the Wage of a cleaner that would clean house once a week


----------



## Kathrinjapan (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a helper who comes once a week and I pay her ¥1500 per hour. You may be able to find them at a lower rate, always you can find someone who will take more. She comes from 10-4pm on her day. You may also be eligible to Sponsor a non resident and they have to work for you for less. I don't know if you have access to TAC, but they have notices for people looking for work. You could try the magazine Metropolis, and check with your neighbors. That's how I found my helper. If you are in the Roppongi area you can PM me. I know her daughter just arrived and needs a sponsor and is looking for work. 
Kathryn

http://lostinrelocation.wordpress.com


----------



## drifting79 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Kathryn,


----------

